# Gerd has stolen my life



## 17564 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi everyone, I am new here and am thankful that I have found a support forum relating to GERD. Here is a brief bio..I am 32yo, a Paramedic, and in the latter part of last year was involed in a road traffic collision. I was off work for some considerable time with back pain and was kept on a high dosage of painkillers, including Ibuprofen, Tramadol and Kapake. In January this year I was rushed into hospital with severe chest pain and breathlessness that turned out to be acute gastritis causing inflammation of my diaphragm. Since then I have had GERD symptoms gradually worsening to the point where I am now off work, for many weeks and about to go down onto half pay.The symptoms are affecting my life on such a basic level. I have my bed elevated at the head end but still suffer with poor sleep quality due to the reflux. I am taking 40mg Nexium twice a day, 10mg Motilium 3 times a day and Gaviscon Advance almost constantly. Eating is painful, I cannot lie down, bend, sit haunched up, walk briskly or be particularly active. The pain is right underneath my sternum, I have a constant sore throat and hoarse voice, and often wake up with a cough and some right sided chest pain. (Which I attribute to reflux during the night)My Dr has been particularly slow in sorting out treatment/diagnosis. It took my self referral to A&E (ER) to get some investigations and a referral to a GI specialist. I have had an ultrasound (looking for gallstones) and bloods so far but no endoscopy. My own Dr stated I had Reflux Oesophagitis but the specialist will not conduct any more tests at this time. Basically he doubled my meds to those I stated and said come back in 8 weeks.As you can imagine I am at my wits end with this, it has been going on for so long, is ruining my life and that of my partner also and I cannot see me being able to return to work - which involves a lot of heavy lifting, crouching, bending and sitting.I have increased my water consumption to try and dilute my stomach acids some more and am trying to lose weight - which is difficult given that I cannot exercise.I don't really know where I am going with this post other than to ask if anyone has any advice they can offer that might help relieve my symptoms.ThanksPG


----------



## 23582 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi Purplegirl,I have been posting on healingwell.com on a controlled carbohydrate diet that cures GERD in a couple of days. No drugs needed. I wrote a book on the subject and feel very strongly that consuming excess carbs is the root cause of GERD. I have heard this approach is even helping IBS sufferers. Have you heard of this approach for GERD?Norm


----------



## 17564 (Sep 27, 2005)

I haven't heard of it...I now have a lump in my throat type sensation too - although it feels more like a heavy pressure just at the top of my sternum (manubrium), I woke up with an incredibly dry and sore throat with difficulty in swallowing and a nasty headache.Any chance these symptoms are related?


----------



## 23582 (Aug 19, 2005)

Purplegirl,Sound like GERD related symptoms. Try controlled carb and see if your symptoms improve.Norm


----------



## fleure (Dec 26, 2003)

I had GERD so badly for 2 years (before the advent of prilosec) that I aspirated acid into my lungs and developed a serious lung infection which has left me with chronic bronchiectasis. Gerd also altered some cells in my throat, which was where i felt the most pain. Acid in the throat is probably the cause of your dry and sore throat. You NEED to get an endoscopy and probably a new GI specialist. Fortunately prilosec worked for me but I had to take it for several months along with antacids in between doses and also had to go on a very low-fat diet because high fat food and chocolate relax the esophageal sphincter and allow acid into the esphagus.Water is good but room temperature not ice cold or hot.I live close to a univ hospital and their nutrition dept gave me a list of approved and not approved foods. Carbs are on the list of approved foods. Anxiety is also a contributor to GERD. I got some relaxation tapes and used them every day. Your doc probably tested your blood for helicobacter antibodies. These practices will help the nexium or other med get rid of GERD. Look forward to getting gradually better not suddenly. Although i havent had symptoms for years I still cant do any bending forward or sleeping on my back and i still cant eat citrus fruit. Good luck Fleure


----------



## 17564 (Sep 27, 2005)

Thanks guys...I had some good news today, my persistance in contacting my GI consultant paid off and he has referred me for an endoscopy ahead of my next appointment with him - at least I am on the waiting list for it now and not after my next appointment in a months time.Today my symptoms have been worse than ever...It is reassuring to hear your account Fleure, thank you, although the fact that you still cannot do any bending forward offers some concern as to whether or not I will ever be able to return to my career







As for H.Pylori, I was tested for it and came up negative - a nice ER Dr (who I know through work) booked me in and prescribed a treatment for it just in case and it offered some temporary relief - which I now know to be down to the increased levels of PPI at that time with the treatment and not because of a H.Pylori infection.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Hi PG,I certainly never had the reflux as persistantly as you; but I did suffer from the sternum burning from morning until night, with reflux the cherry on the top when things wouldn't calm down. My wife has also had GERD of the heart attack variety. We have both relieved all symptoms and are able to eat a normal to spicy diet through a flavonoid supplement that we take. I guess the point here is not to give up. I also had D for what seemed to be a life sentence. That has also been a thing of the past for about 6 years with the same supplementation. Aside from a string of meds, there may be other approaches that will work for you.Best of luck with this.Mark


----------



## 16850 (Oct 7, 2005)

> quote:Reply


Hi OveritnowCould you advise me what these flavonoid supplements are that you and your wife have been taken,I live in the UK,never heard of them,but I think thats because I haven't needed to until now,as this time my Gerd is really bad,and I am desperate to get better,at the moment all I'm being told is take either Nexiumwhich has made me worse,or Zoton I've been like this 7 weeks now,had camera down throat,just showed I have Hiatus Hernia,Barium x-ray which showed nothing worse,but It doesn't make the Gerd go away,even with meds,& Gavascon etc.Sorry to go on but like a lot of us on here we get desperate because we can't seem to get better.Thanks SueUK


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I use something called Provex CV, designed for cholesterol control, improvement in circulation, and a strengthening of the vascular walls. It is made by a customer-marketed company with offices in Manchester. While I cannot get a bottle to anyone outside of North America, and am not planning on buying a licence to market in the UK, I can provide you with a phone number over there if you want to make your own inquiries. (I can also provide you a way to try it with a money-back guarantee, if that is an issue.)You can e-mail me if you wish.Markmsprague2002###yahoo.ca


----------



## 17564 (Sep 27, 2005)

I got my gastroscopy date for the 31st October... at long last


----------



## 16392 (Oct 7, 2005)

With my chest on fire late last night and unable to sleep I browsed through some periodicals that I had picked up overseas back in June, but hadnâ€™t gotten around to reading.I found something that could be helpful and not harmful. Iâ€™m going to try it as itâ€™s very inexpensive â€" just sick and tired of expensive prescription medications that donâ€™t do the job anyway.Here is the translation (from Danish):â€œOne large raw potatoRemove the peel and grate it finely. Press the substance to release the juice. Add 2 parts warm water to 1 part juice. Drink on empty stomach before breakfast, before lunch and again before dinner. Note that it has to be made fresh each time as it looses itâ€™s nutritional and healing value if standingâ€I found some supporting information on: http://www.drlam.com/opinion/potatojuice.cfmAnd http://www.indiangyan.com/books/healthbook...al/potato.shtmlHAVE A DRINK ON ME!!!


----------



## 17564 (Sep 27, 2005)

That sounds like it's worth a try at least... thanks


----------



## 23582 (Aug 19, 2005)

Nanette and Purplegirl,I would expect potatoes or potato juice to make your GERD symptoms worse. Limiting carbs is the key, not adding more.Take Care,Norm


----------



## 19272 (May 13, 2005)

Hi everyone, I have suffered from GERD for years and have been taking 45 mgs of prevacid for 3 years. Had everything you mention, chronic sore throats, persistent cough, hoarseness, sinus pain. 3 weeks ago I stsrted Dr. Norms low carb diet. Within a week I stopped my meds and haven`t had any since and I have been fine. I was quite strict with carbs at first but now I eat a little bit of everything and it has worked great. Please try it. I think it has revolutionised everyones thinking about what does give us heartburn and what doesn`t. Lots of people have had success with it. Have a look on "HealingWell.com" for more info. Vanessa


----------



## 16392 (Oct 7, 2005)

Hi Norm!Isnâ€™t it possible that the high moisture content together with the Calcium outweigh the carbs? We are talking about the juice of the potato only â€" not the â€œbulkâ€.After only trying it for the first time before dinner last night I actually woke up this morning without my usual heart-burn. Had another â€œdrinkâ€, Â½ banana with Total and whole milk, and â€" would you believe? - a big mug of my favorite coffee (no sugar) and I have zero heart-burn and the usual loud â€œrumble, squeaks and whistlesâ€ were at a minimum. It is now 12:20PM.http://www.drlam.com/opinion/potatojuice.cfmExcerptotato (juice diluted) alleviates Heartburnhttp://www.indiangyan.com/books/healthbook...al/potato.shtmlExcerpt:The potato contains several medicinal virtues. As it is one of the most strongly alkaline of all foods, it is, therefore, very helpful in maintaining the alkali reserve of the body and a natural antidote for an overdose of acid or acidosis. It dissolves away uric acid and lime. It is also important in preventing the fermentative process in intestine and it helps the growth of friendly bacteria in the digestive tract.Raw potato juice is valuable in stomach and intestinal disorders. Stomach ulcers are treated with the juice of pink potatoes. Potato juice also relieves gastritis. The recommended dose is half a cupful two or three times half an hour before meals. Potato starch is administered as an anti- inflammatory for gastro intestinal diseases and toxins.Food Value Minerals and Vitamins Moisture 74.7% Calcium	10 mgProtein	1.6% Phosphorus 40 mgFat	0.1% Iron 0.7 mgMinerals 0.6% Vitamin C 17mg Fibre	0.4% Carbohydrates	22.6%


----------



## 23582 (Aug 19, 2005)

Nanette,Keep us posted on your results with potato extract. If you are having good results, what can I say? If someone asked me if this would work, I would have said "I can't see how" because potatoes as well as the juice of a potato is loaded with starch (carbs). Excess carbs are not absorbed and consumed by gut microbes producing significant amounts of gas (and acid). The gas, according to my theory is what drives acid reflux. If, however, you are not eating other carbs, perhaps you get full absorption of this starch and are not consuming enough to trigger gas production and reflux. On the other hand, if you are eating bananas and drinking milk (both of which have many carbs), I would expect you to continue having reflux. Take Care,Norm


----------



## 16392 (Oct 7, 2005)

Hi Norm!So far so good. This is "potato" day 3. Had my 1/2 banana, Total w. milk and coffe sans sugar four hours ago. Still no heart-burn. Slight rumble in the lower area, but I believe that's because IBS has been slightly on the C side. Not total inability to "go" mind you. Quite honestly I prefer this situation to the "D".With the approach of Hurricane Wilma and the nervous tension that causes me, "D" will more than likely set in. Booh!Will keep you posted. Nanette


----------



## 20250 (Jul 14, 2005)

Hello and welcome Purplegirl, I'm sorry you are going through this. My advice would be to go to a university hospital if you live near a big city. Picking the best doc is the most important first step.My brother had gerd about 7 years ago and was seeing our area gstro doc who is supposed to be the best around here. Anyway, he did the scope thing and found nothing. IE... More meds. more meds... Then he went to Temple University in Philly. They knew what was wrong just by talking to him, then did the same scope and found a growth at the bottom of his esoghagous, removed it, and he is fine now. NO medsSorry, not real good with the terminology or spelling but there is a name for the growth.Good Luck to youBrett


----------

